# Europe Reviews, April 2007



## Keitht (Apr 13, 2007)

Sloane Gardens Club, London, England

Review by Laaren and Leonard Hort


----------



## Keitht (Apr 20, 2007)

Monte Carvoeiro Clube, Portugal

Review by Susan Pearson


----------

